# Newb here..



## HardGa!ner305 (Sep 3, 2011)

Well my name is Ricky Im 21 and I am living/stationed in San Diego, Ca and I am looking to come to this forum to find information and tips on good cycles to gain good mass and strength. Im not looking to become a "Jay Cutler or Ronnie Coleman" But I just want to put on some more size and stop being the small guy. 

My past-

I was a swimmer so I was always lean and I was 6' 1" 128lbs when I was swimming back in 2008. Then when I joined the Navy I bumped up to 150 the hit a plateu, Then worked out harder and got up to 185 and now I am stuck around 192-197.. I would like to be sitting at 215 maybe even a littler heavier depends on the size. 

Im not asking for anyone to give me there supplier or anything just a direction on a legit source and I can take it from there. 

Thanks for any help. Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

-Rick


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 4, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome, there is a lot of information on this site. Look around and you can find anything you want to know about.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

